# Music



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

If anyone is interested, I make DJ Mixes

I use turntables, cdj turntables, and a fantastic bit of software called Ableton live.

some on my mixes are free to download here:

http://djmixtape.net/?page=usersearch&user=119

thanks

Nicon


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi All

a new dj mix here if anyone is interested, you might enjoy 

http://www.djmixtape.net/mixinfo.php?mixid=2580
thanks


----------

